# Gravity flower hardener



## anhedonia (Dec 19, 2007)

i bought a bottle of this stuff which claims to enhance flower mass in the final stage of flowering. it contains .75% sea kelp extract and .01% vitamin b1. the directions say to apply for 2 consecutive feedings 1tsp per gallon. and i plan on using this with molasses and i hope to see spectacular results. but i was just wondering how this stuff hardens flowers? im guessing it has something to do with cell division? ill do some before and after pictures for fun if anyone is interested. heres a shitty picture.


----------



## northerntights (Dec 19, 2007)

How it works I'm not sure, may contain an ethylene-like compound and most likely a lot of hormones derived from the kelp (cytokines, auxins, gibberelins ,etc). Since cytokines travel upward from the roots to the stems naturally, it is most likely based on that class of hormone. Zeatin is the most prominent cytokine in the plant world and most likely the prime ingredient since they are naturally derived. Gibberellins are of no use (unless you want the tallest piece of shit plant out there) and auxins tend to delay harvests while staying localized in the roots when applied to the roots (superthrive etc.). So to answer your question on HOW it does what it does, don't even bother. With hundreds of naturally occurring hormones in kelp and thousands of ratios to formulate, best just ignore the HOW.

I have used it on two of my past grows and it does work very well but be warned, more is NOT better! I like to start with a half-strength solution and work up from there. Humbolt County products are amazing but they often burn plants to death when used improperly or for no reason at all. My last crop I was over zealous and used PurpleMaxx in conjunction with Gravity without leaching the soil first. What a mess! Half of the foliage was gone in 3 days!
Best to always use it without nutrients and after you flush the soil. The company claims that Gravity (and other products) increase nutrient uptake. If this is actually whats going on or not, keep nutrient levels low when first applying, just in case!... and that goes for hydro as well.

Keep using that molasses though! I think that was the only thing that saved the plants and boy were my buds sweet!


----------



## potroast (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know about Gravity, but I use a kelp product to help with _secondary_ metabolic processes, which are mostly missing in hydro growing compared to bio. The basic salts will promote primary processes very well, so I add Floralicious Plus, which has a lot of other good stuff in it, much like Gravity.

HTH


----------



## anhedonia (Dec 22, 2007)

alot of leaves on my plants are turning a light green color. im guessing this is because i added them to my nutrients? i applied it just how it said to on the bottle. will i have to flush my plants again? i harvest 3 on jan 2nd and 3 on the 8th. i just flushed them about 2 weeks ago. any advice from some of you gravity users would be nice.


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 3, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> alot of leaves on my plants are turning a light green color. im guessing this is because i added them to my nutrients? i applied it just how it said to on the bottle. will i have to flush my plants again? i harvest 3 on jan 2nd and 3 on the 8th. i just flushed them about 2 weeks ago. any advice from some of you gravity users would be nice.



It WILL burn your shite! Be very careful! I use NO NUTES and 1/2 the suggested dosage with Purple Maxx. It really works but you can burn down your crop fast!!!!! Sometimes 12" light raise is not enough (depending on how much light you use- my room looks like the inside of a nuclear reactor with 2x600WHPS per 9 Sq. ft.-) I know it might seem like overkill to some of you but remember the SUN produces the equivalent of 15,000 Watts per square meter.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 3, 2008)

I run the gravity @ 1ml/gal w-1/4strenght nutes for three feeds then I use the purplemax @ 2ml/ gal with 1/4teaspoon molasses/gal one time then start the 2 week flush after that---works like a charm---zero burn---lights raised 12"


----------



## specialkayme (Nov 18, 2008)

Perhaps I'm just too slow, but could someone explain exactly what Gravity does? Just increase hardness? And what does PurpleMax do?

Anyone use them in addition to overdrive?


----------



## dazed76 (Nov 19, 2008)

organic solution to overdrive


----------



## specialkayme (Nov 19, 2008)

So no need to use it if you are already using overdrive? If so, what is the appeal of using gravity over overdrive? just the organic component? Overdrive cost about $28 for a liter, gravity is $28 for 8 oz. What's the appeal?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Nov 19, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> So no need to use it if you are already using overdrive? If so, what is the appeal of using gravity over overdrive? just the organic component? Overdrive cost about $28 for a liter, gravity is $28 for 8 oz. What's the appeal?


 The concentration of product----I like the AN line and overdrive is a good product but GRAVITY is just a little better. Get the gravity and purple max and use them together.


----------



## Red Eyed Willie (Jan 19, 2009)

Unless you're growing a purple variety, don't use the purple maxx. And I have had better results turning the buds and leaves purple just by stressing the plants. Do this by feeding them cold water (48 - 55 degrees) at their final flush. Try rhat and save your money and plants. You're telling me you're going to baby these things for 5-7 weeks and then potentially burn them? I've done it bothways, and the low tech, natural way is a better way to go. Read the label, they claim that only 1/4 of their test growers achieved purple results....


----------



## UTurn (Jan 19, 2009)

Purplemax and gravity work well in soil?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 19, 2009)

Red Eyed Willie said:


> Unless you're growing a purple variety, don't use the purple maxx. And I have had better results turning the buds and leaves purple just by stressing the plants. Do this by feeding them cold water (48 - 55 degrees) at their final flush. Try rhat and save your money and plants. You're telling me you're going to baby these things for 5-7 weeks and then potentially burn them? I've done it bothways, and the low tech, natural way is a better way to go. Read the label, they claim that only 1/4 of their test growers achieved purple results....


 Cold water will not get a lot more resin and trichome production



UTurn said:


> Purplemax and gravity work well in soil?


 They work wonderfully in soil...
Are you a medical marijuana patient?


----------



## SayWord (Jan 19, 2009)

i just got this product and used it today for the first time. tomorrow is week seven of flower, i feel like my buds need another two, three weeks or so


----------



## doniawon (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone use purple maxx with blueberry?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 20, 2009)

i use all three of thier products...bushmaster, gravity, and purple maxx. i love 'em, i wont grow without bushmaster ever again.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 20, 2009)

lets see your bush!!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 20, 2009)

SayWord said:


> lets see your bush!!


northern lights, one plant, 400w hps, hydro. mere moments from the chop.


----------



## anhedonia (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive seen bushmaster do fkd up sht to some plants. I guess the makers of bushmaster were getting death threats because thier stuff was killikg peoples plants.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 20, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Ive seen bushmaster do fkd up sht to some plants. I guess the makers of bushmaster were getting death threats because thier stuff was killikg peoples plants.


i heard about the death threats as well. i use them at 1/4 - 1/2 strength. i dont know what the hell they were thinking when they made the instructions. the shit is basicly poison so you have to be REAL careful.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice bush!!!----I've been telling everyone on here for a while to start out with small applications and work your way up----Not just with BUSHMASTER but all nutrients.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 21, 2009)

how much did that bush yield? great job man


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 21, 2009)

well when i got the dry weight it was a few grams shy of 3 oz's, but im sure i smoked at least a quarter oz before it was totaly dry. i have lots of harvest pics in my journal, details on how i do my thing too.


----------



## SayWord (Jan 21, 2009)

nice. itd be good to feed some of that to a gorilla grow while tying them down LST status. wouldnt that be a huge yield? plus you wouldnt have a six foot tree, you'd have just a fat ass bush in the woods


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, but i bet it would be hard to get the dosage right being that its in the ground and not a pot you can flush. you need to flush this stuff out when your done dosing or youll get burned. i dont know jack about soil, all ive ever done is hydro.


----------



## Jungle Crown (Oct 31, 2010)

bump 4 tight buds


----------



## mindphuk (Oct 31, 2010)

Jungle Crown said:


> bump 4 tight buds


 Did you seriously necro a 2 year old thread just to post that?


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 31, 2010)

gravity is worth a bump for sure.


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Nov 4, 2010)

its good shit...


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2010)

DAAAAMMMMMNN.... that's fucking awesome bro. Nice canopy. Just perfect.


----------



## Jungle Crown (Nov 5, 2010)

That is amazing a perfect 24 tops per plant. good thing i bumped this I never would have seen this inspirational plant.


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jungle Crown said:


> That is amazing a perfect 24 tops per plant. good thing i bumped this I never would have seen this inspirational plant.


check this new one out


----------



## ClamDigger (Feb 11, 2011)

is that a nanner on the top of pic 9?
absolutely perfect plants!


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Feb 11, 2011)

NICE SHIT, Watch that male flower though...


----------



## steverthebeaver81 (Feb 11, 2011)

I use bush master, gravity and snowstorm ultra all with great success. Emerald Triangle also came out with a new nute called Crystal Blast that im dyin to try. I love all these nutes, and swear by gravity.


----------



## jbigdawg79 (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone used gravity with the foxfarm line up I need some advice about those 2 together if anyone has tries them together ??


----------



## HappyGrowing86 (Feb 12, 2011)

i use snow storm ultra, and gravity. wont ever not use them.....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 12, 2011)

doniawon said:


> anyone use purple maxx with blueberry?


Yes, I do on my soil plants. Be careful, Blueberry (DJ Short) seems to be especially sensitive to this product and will FRY if you're not very careful dosing. It does bring out a plants natural pigments (if it has any disposition to turn purple it will), but will not turn a non purple plant purple if that makes any sense. It only works if the strain has the ability to turn naturally. The biggest benefit I see is increased trichome production, but it can really reduce your yield if you aren't careful.


----------

